# Should my 12 week scan be earlier?



## osborne (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi, 

The appointment for my 12 week scan has come through however, by then I will be 13 weeks + 3 days - will this be o.k in terms of the usual checks and measurements they take at the 12 week scan; specifically the checks they make in regard to downs syndrome?

thanks.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You can have the nuchal scan between 11-13+6 weeks, so you'll be fine with the date you've got,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

